# HELP PLZ - Daughters 4H Market Goat w/ WARTS????



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

I have never seen warts on a goat before, ever, so I am completely stumped...

We PRE-purchased this market goat for my daughter for fair, went to pick it up and it's absolutely horrid & wild :veryangry: . It's pasturns are SO long and SO weak it doesn't even stand on it's front feet, more just rolls on it's dewclaws, even with lots of corrective hooftrimming. We have been kicking ourselves for giving good $$ for this animal when $$ is SO hard to come by for us. But we've resigned ourselves to just "getting it over with" and getting him to fair & auction. 

Then we went out a few weeks ago & noticed what look like a large abcess in between his front toes. We poured some LA200 over it, like you would w/foot rot (which he also has terrible!), sprayed it THOROUGHLy w/Blue Kote. It has gotten NO better. Yesterday, went out to re-treat it, put more meds on it, put Vetricyn on it, LA200 again, etc... it bleeds like crazy if the skin splits...it looks just like a huge WART? Most importantly though...I now see them starting on two other feet/legs, plus his ears & nose!!!! HELP! :shocked: 

What do I do?!?!?! Do goats get warts like this? Are there any Meat Goat people out there that have experience with this? My quick google seach seems to say that he will NOT be able to attend fair (not that I would ever take an animal like this ANYWHERE in this condition!) but now I'm concerned about contagiousness. Thankfully he's not on my property, and we are very biosecurity conscious and change all clothing & shoes & such... but still. I need some desperate advice as to what to do. The first abscess/wart is now larger than a golfball, more like a large plum now...and is not getting ANY better!?!?! And now they're spreading! ACK!! What do i do????

It's not soremouth, I've visually seen that before. This looks just like a huge wart and seems to be spreading. However upon distant inspection, his penmate doesn't seem to have any.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:hug: I have no idea what it is, but is there any way his previous owner will take him back? I would be so upset to get something that was intended for 4H and can't even be shown. 

You may just want to cut your losses and sell the wether quickly and find something else. I can see this wether may need a lot of work and money put into him and you probably won't be able to get it back...and you'd be risking the health of your own goats...even keeping him off your property. 

What did his owner/breeder say about him?


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

I know cattle get foot warts so I would not be surprised if goats could too. There is a antibiotic foot spray made to treat them but I can't remember the name of it...should be able to order it from a livestock supply place.


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

He's already been weighed in & tagged, as our fair is just 3 weeks away, so if we cut our losses then we're out for good. :-( I would honestly still do this except that he is penned w/my nephews meatgoat as his little guy was having *serious* loneliness issues...and if I take our guy to the local livestock auction (like I want to) then it will negatively affect my nephews and then I'd feel terrible  . I did let him know to thoroughly check his meat goat over for any warts...I certainly don't want it spreading!
Found an idea online to use bleach water... and since nothing else has worked I went ahead and did it this afternoon. I figured at this point, I really don't care what it takes, it's just nasty & is not responding at all to anything else.
I'll try to take a pic of one of the feet/toes tomorrow....


----------



## Robynlynn (Jan 18, 2011)

Maybe try some cream for foot fungus in humans....I used it on ring worm once and it worked very well to kill it ......not sure what this is with out seeing it though??? 
I would be mad too GRRRRRR! :GAAH:


----------



## Dodge 'Em (Jan 13, 2011)

There is a shot that you give cows for warts, you get it from the vet. You might want to try that. Good luck.


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

Have still been doing research and can't find hardly ANYTHING as far as cures or images for warts in goats... but when I just look up warts (incl. people warts) the images look exactly like what he has. Tried bleach water this afternoon and will do some Iodine tonight. Thinking maybe I can just dry it up to kingdom-come and hopefully still be able to get it to the Fair Auction. My daughter is working so hard to earn $$ for her dance class as she finally made the dance team... and now this! GRRRRRRRRRR! 
We will definitely NOT be buying from out of state again, atleast not from that farm. Think we'll only buy from farms we know & have seen animals from first! And I definitely won't be too afraid to say "No, this is not what we're looking for" if something terrible comes along again. But still....when it rains, it pours and it's certainly been pouring on us so far this year... Grrrrrrrrr :GAAH:


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

When treating cattle for warts they have to be cut off as low as possible with a razor and then spray blu-kote on them to help them heal. by cutting off all the warts it triggors a reaction in the body, like vaccinating them and they stop producing more warts. 

We have tried the vaccine on cattle, but cutting them off works the best.


----------

